# WISH ME LUCK



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"


Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)

I will be calling her at 1:05!!!

Watch My back, friends
Hugs, Tdiva


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Just when i am being challenged, I see...."Help Wanted... must be able to knit".... Going for it... wish Me luck


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck !!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Best luck to you!!


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

What "call her" can you not BE there at 1:05 p.m. Good luck and God bless you. I sincerely hope this will be an opportunity for you to use your knitting talent. I'll be thinking of you and KP has your back!

Hugs,
Sandy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful opportunity. Consider a personal visit with a few knitted samples if possible. It's harder to turn someone away in person. If you must call, volunteer to come in for a face to face and to bring samples of work. Be sure and follow up. The early bird gets the worm -----

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending good vibes your way. I will be having lunch with a friend who is originally from Long Island and we will be stitching all day long..... GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You have a double post - so I am sending double good vibes. Go get'um....


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Luck! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Terrie (Jul 19, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


Good luck Tdiva!! I'll be crossing fingers and sending positive energy your way at 1:04 p.m.!!


----------



## themightywah (May 30, 2011)

GOOD LUCK, i totally wish there was an opportunity like that round my way  xx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Good LuckxxBeth


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Nick said:


> What "call her" can you not BE there at 1:05 p.m. Good luck and God bless you. I sincerely hope this will be an opportunity for you to use your knitting talent. I'll be thinking of you and KP has your back!
> 
> Hugs,
> Sandy


I'd get there at 1.01. The very best of luck. Let us know how you get on. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

everything crossed for you hun good luck


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Tdiva, good things happen in good time. Bless you and your efforts. If this isn't it something is it and it will come to you too. Have a wonderful day anyway. From Texas


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck little one. Believing that you will get the job. Know that your knitting is going to be the best of all applicants. Let us know the outcome. God Bless you and show you his Favor.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

What a fun job to have! I am praying that you will get it! I'm sure a job like that would brighten up your life! God is so good!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Miss Nick said:


> What "call her" can you not BE there at 1:05 p.m. Good luck and God bless you. I sincerely hope this will be an opportunity for you to use your knitting talent. I'll be thinking of you and KP has your back!
> 
> Hugs,
> Sandy


Hi Sandy! ... If I dont have clients at my other job, I WILL be there at 1:05!!! Thanks for Your support, Ill keep You posted!

Terri


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> Good luck little one. Believing that you will get the job. Know that your knitting is going to be the best of all applicants. Let us know the outcome. God Bless you and show you his Favor.


Thank You!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> What a fun job to have! I am praying that you will get it! I'm sure a job like that would brighten up your life! God is so good!


Thank You!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank You, Ill keep You posted!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have a double post - so I am sending double good vibes. Go get'um....


xoxox, Dream Weaver! catching the vibes!!!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Isis said:


> Good luck


thank You


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope all goes well!!


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Said a prayer for you - let us know


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

A bit late from here in Australia. I hope all is well and you have convinced them you are the one they need. Let us all know how you go! Belated wishes for a happy outcome!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck. xx


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Much Luck..and God bless you...
I will keep your family in my prayers tdivafreak...

YOU CAN DO IT!!!

Camilla



tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful opportunity. Consider a personal visit with a few knitted samples if possible. It's harder to turn someone away in person. If you must call, volunteer to come in for a face to face and to bring samples of work. Be sure and follow up. The early bird gets the worm -----
> 
> Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending good vibes your way. I will be having lunch with a friend who is originally from Long Island and we will be stitching all day long..... GOOD LUCK!!!!!


Dreamweaver's right on. Nothing says 'I'm just what you're looking for!' like being on her doorstep with all your wares in hand. Good luck!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoping the best for you!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Luck, fingers crossed


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Things will work out for you. If this is meant to be, it will happen. If not there maybe something waiting just around the corner for you. I hope this is it for you. GOOD LUCK & lets know how things go for you. cheers...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I would be hanging around her doorstep at 12:30, with samples in hand. There are a lot of unemployed peeps around, and might be a few unemployed knitters thinking that the sign is for them.

Best Wishes.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of Luck to you!!!!!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh i hope you get it , that is one great job. 

let us know. 

thanks diana


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I would be there when the door was unlocked for customers. Also if you have some of your knitted samples take them with you. Good Luck and be sure and let us all know how it goes.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Luck!! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


God works in mysterious ways. I have a wonderful feeling you will get the job. Good Luck and I will be praying for you. Pleas let us know right away if you get it. :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

BEST of LUCK! I hope this works out for you!!


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Good luck, hope all goes well or by now, hope all has gone your way.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

good luck


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You have a lot of friends pulling for you. You go, girl!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


Got fingers crossed for you. Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Very best wishes...God bless...Grammie Gail


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


You have many people thinking of you and praying the outcome will be what you want. I hope you let us know how you get on. All the very best to you. Joy


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

We wish you luck Tdiva - follow your heart - let us know how you make out -


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Much Luck..and God bless you...
> I will keep your family in my prayers tdivafreak...
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!!!
> ...


Hi Camilla! I did not get a position, as I am still learning, but i am going to continue learning as much as I can!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

nana r said:


> We wish you luck Tdiva - follow your heart - let us know how you make out -


Hi Nana.... didnt work out, i dont have enough experience, but I will keep on learning!!!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope things went well for you yesterday. I'm sure you WOWed them with your presence and your work. Let us know when you start. (Now that's confidence for you...saying you've already got the job before I've seen a post from you today)


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

When God closes one door, he opens another. Hope this is the opportunity you've been looking for. I say too get there in person and bring some samples. Visualize how you want it to go and things will run smoothly. Have positive energy in you and it will work out fine. best of luck


----------



## starseeker (May 17, 2011)

Wishing you lots of luck...but I gree with some of the posters up above, I'd be there, preferably with a sample or two, waiting for her to open the shop.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep your chin up...things will turn around for you. God works in mysterious ways. Meanwhile keep a happy heart!!! You have a lot of friends to cheer you on.

Hugs,

Sandy


----------



## silvrlady (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck let us know what happens


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

ALL THE BEST, go for it, you will be OK


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Awwwwwww extra hugs..

Clearly they didn't see you as we do...
You are a sweetheart..keep plugging away hon...I will continue to keep you and family in my prayers.
Sometimes God closes one door cause there is a better door to be opened..
I got faith in you girl.

Bless you,

Camilla



tdivafreak said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Much Luck..and God bless you...
> ...


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

When God closes a door, he opens a window....then you must pass through it and see what is on the other side.

I know that you have a wonderful heart...do go in person and take your work with you. 

I will say prayers for you this entire day.

Deborah in Florida


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> What a fun job to have! I am praying that you will get it! I'm sure a job like that would brighten up your life! God is so good!


ALL THE TIME!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

You are in the right place at the right time. Best of luck.

Ellie


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Good luck girl! with everyone's wishes for you they are bound to rub off!


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

Good Luck - let us know how you make out


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Go there and take some of your work with you! Best of luck!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I agree with one of the other posts. If possible I would go there instead of calling. Face to face is much better than a phone call. Which ever you decide, GOOD LUCK!!``````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

What a blessing that would be! I pray it works out for you.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Good Luck! I had something fall into my lap a couple of months ago, this will work out for you.... have you considered going to school on-line?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Good Luck! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


To Loistec and all others with beautiful kitty pics:
I LOVE your
picture of the beautiful cat. It has a loving expression on it's face. Have two females myself and have always had a cat since I graduated from college and moved out of my family home. Dad didn't like cats or let me have one when I was growing up.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


Good luck! Hope you get the job.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## Denise117 (May 8, 2011)

Tdiva-hugs, and MUCH GOOD LUCK! Sending good thoughts and prayers from Chicago.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Got my fingers crossed for you. I know all about that crossroads deal. (Ask me how I know. . .no, don't bother, you already know.) Good thoughts heading your way!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Tipper (Jul 20, 2011)

If you put your faith in God sweetie, He will get you through anything you will ever have to face. Pick up those boot straps, we've got alot of mud to get through in this life.....but friends will be there to help.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## rsmith4999 (Jul 11, 2011)

Best of luck to you, tdiva! You have a chance to fulfill a dream of many of us, and we're all pulling for you. May your warmth, charm, and talent knock their handmade socks off!


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


Best of luck to ya. It's going to be alright. Have faith and hang in there.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just think, you probably have thousands of good wishes coming your way! Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Awwwwwww extra hugs..
> 
> Clearly they didn't see you as we do...
> You are a sweetheart..keep plugging away hon...I will continue to keep you and family in my prayers.
> ...


Camilla, you are such a doll!!!! Thank You!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

So sorry this opportunity didn't work out for you, but never never EVER give up on yourself or new possibilities.

Life paths take strange twists and turns sometimes and I'm hopeful there is something new and wonderful waiting out there that will be perfect for you. Finding a new job is a lot like finding a new home--if one doesn't happen, it's because the perfect one is still waiting out there for you to find it!!!!

Stay strong and confident, Sweetie. Something wonderful IS waiting for you!!!


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

Good Luck from Canada !!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

good Luck!!


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Luck!!!!! I've been reading the posts and agree that you should take some samples with you. If you don't want to just "show up", lurk nearby and call at 1:05 -- then you are just minutes away if the shop owner wants a face to face. You'll be ready to pounce.

AND -- please let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed for you. Everything happens for a reason!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Much Luck..and God bless you...
> ...


Sorry Tdiva, that it did not work out but I second the other posts -- if one door closes, another bigger and better will open. Keep up your good spirits!! From what I see on the posts, you have many friends pulling and praying for you. When that bigger door opens, and it will , please let us know. God Bless, Carlene


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope you got the job!


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

Why don't you try "volunteering" for a place that you would like to work? In this economy, I think employers have a myriad of choices of people to choose from when they have an opening. You must figure out a way to get close to the top of the list -- perhaps volunteering, coupled with an exceptionally good work ethic might be just the thing to get you there. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


I hope that all goes well for you! The same thing happend to me several years ago and I was able to get a job in a beautiful LYS, actually a boutique in Colorado Springs. I had the time of my life working there. I will never forget it or the people. I hated to leave! Let us know how it goes.

Heidi


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

RELAX, You'll be o.k. - one day -one moment at a time!

Susan


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Loosely paraphrased: "When God closes a door, He opens a window." And I think the window of a LYS would be an amazing opportunity!! Blessings to you.........


----------



## Josee (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi

I wish you good luck

Josée


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Good LUCK Tdiva!!! If there are knitting deities we offer them libations to bring you the luck you seek.

Here's an interesting aside, as we live in a world of patron saints and many forms of deities I thought it would be fun to see if there were such a saint and or deity for knitting. This led me to the following website. Please be warned that this web link made me blow coffee out my nose with laughter so if you do visit this website please keep all beverages at a safe distance. It is from the tongue in cheek wiki website Uncyclopedia, and opens with this quote... Knitting needles don't kill people, old ladies do! ~ Oscar Wilde on Knitting

Some of it's contents may be viewed as inappropriate or even offensive, but I can assure you that I list this link only to provide a little humor. However, the content of most comedies in film and television is somewhat inappropriate and often a little offensive.

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Knitting

Tdiva, I wish you the best of luck in this and all your ventures.

Tom.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

What a great place to work! Best luck and have fun!!!! Remember, bring home the pay check... don't leave it in LYS! :lol:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sorry it did not work out for you. But when God takes something from our hands it is to empty them so He can give us something better. It will all work out for you guys, just do not panic and be patient


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Nick said:
> 
> 
> > What "call her" can you not BE there at 1:05 p.m. Good luck and God bless you. I sincerely hope this will be an opportunity for you to use your knitting talent. I'll be thinking of you and KP has your back!
> ...


I agree and would try to be there at 1:01...best of luck to you


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

tamays said:


> Good LUCK Tdiva!!! If there are knitting deities we offer them libations to bring you the luck you seek.
> 
> Here's an interesting aside, as we live in a world of patron saints and many forms of deities I thought it would be fun to see if there were such a saint and or deity for knitting. This led me to the following website. Please be warned that this web link made me blow coffee out my nose with laughter so if you do visit this website please keep all beverages at a safe distance. It is from the tongue in cheek wiki website Uncyclopedia, and opens with this quote... Knitting needles don't kill people, old ladies do! ~ Oscar Wilde on Knitting
> 
> ...


Tom
It is a very funny site. Thanks for the Link!

Tdiva
You might not have had the experience but you have the spiritedness so I am sure that something will turn up for your soon!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Best of luck and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

The info given on the site gave me my first laugh of the day. Thanks for posting it, Tom.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> So sorry this opportunity didn't work out for you, but never never EVER give up on yourself or new possibilities.
> 
> Life paths take strange twists and turns sometimes and I'm hopeful there is something new and wonderful waiting out there that will be perfect for you. Finding a new job is a lot like finding a new home--if one doesn't happen, it's because the perfect one is still waiting out there for you to find it!!!!
> 
> Stay strong and confident, Sweetie. Something wonderful IS waiting for you!!!


Beautifully said! new doors will be opening up all around Me, I can FEEL it!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd be there at 12:55 with samples of my knitting!!!!!

Get going girl. When you get the job "we at KP" will have an insider for all the new yarns and books coming our way.

HURRY!!!
Good Luck
Linda


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I'd be there at 12:55 with samples of my knitting!!!!!
> 
> Get going girl. When you get the job "we at KP" will have an insider for all the new yarns and books coming our way.
> 
> ...


Hi linda!

I went yesterday with samples, but I am not experienced enough for what she needs right now, so I am going to continue to LEARN LEARN LEARN!!!!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

She knows you now, so maybe she'll need you later. Keep going back to get your face and name fixed firmly in her mind. Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Josee (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi

You will get the job some day, and don't stop learning it is the best thing to do. Don't stop dreaming about what you want to do, it will come.

Bye Josee


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful opportunity. Consider a personal visit with a few knitted samples if possible. It's harder to turn someone away in person. If you must call, volunteer to come in for a face to face and to bring samples of work. Be sure and follow up. The early bird gets the worm -----
> 
> Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending good vibes your way. I will be having lunch with a friend who is originally from Long Island and we will be stitching all day long..... GOOD LUCK!!!!!


What great advise! I also agree with the people who tell you to go in person. I would suggest that you show up with a resume so she can see your work history and after the interview send a card thanking her for her time.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Josee said:


> Hi
> 
> You will get the job some day, and don't stop learning it is the best thing to do. Don't stop dreaming about what you want to do, it will come.
> 
> Bye Josee


Thanks,Josee!, Hugs, terri


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Will be thinking positive thoughts and snding up a prayer for both you and your soulmate.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Will be thinking positive thoughts and snding up a prayer for both you and your soulmate.


Thank You! Hugs!


----------



## missjudy (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish you the very best!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Be there!! Hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be there at 12:55 with samples of my knitting!!!!!
> ...


Another idea: Since you have some time on your hands to LEARN LEARN LEARN, why not spend some of it "hanging around" that yarn shop and picking it up from people who will see your determination first-hand. After all, they have the power to speed up your skills AND to hire you if something opens up later :-D

Determination takes MANY forms !!!


----------



## marthajane246 (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with those who said be there. I shows initiative. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> tdivafreak said:
> 
> 
> > LEE1313 said:
> ...


sounds like a PLAN!!!!! Thanks and big hugs!


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Good luck. What a great opportunity to use your talents.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I was just visiting in Long Island last week, now back in L.A. I will have good thoughts and vibes for you and pray that you snag this job as it is a wonderful opportunity. I will stop by and say 'Hi' next time I'm in L.I...... where are u? Best wishes, Yona


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes attitude counts more than experience. Stay in touch with her. Keep knitting new things so each pattern teaches you a new technique. Take the things you make in to show her that you are learning, growing and still want the job. If it's a good location and you really want it, you might just be able to make it happen, maybe not now but in the future. Life is always brightest when we live in the now with an eye on the future.


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

Prayers and good energy from San Diego!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Who knows? God may have led you to this sign! I'll pray that all will work out beautifully for you and that this may be the beginning of a new and better time for you and your husband. If this isn't the break you need, may it come soon.

Let us know?

Virginia


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

God luck with an interview. Hope you get the opening. Will say
a prayer for you.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> Homeshppr said:
> 
> 
> > tdivafreak said:
> ...


BIGGER HUGS--right back to you!! I've never met you, but...
I BELIEVE IN YOU!!!!


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Go for it girl! My husband lost his job many years ago. got a call on Monday morning that his job was dissolved. I got a job on Monday afternoon.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Sending luck your way


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

:roll: Best of Luck to you. Of all the dream jobs, a yarn shop and a sewing shop, course I am too old to work one now but it was always a dream. Happy Knitting Pokey


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

My husband was forced into early retirement by being laid off the end of May. We were totally unprepared. I'm unable to work outside the home. Times are tight, but we'll make it. . .and so will you. Never lose hope and keep trying. That's the key, I believe.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

You go, Girl! You are a strong woman! You can do anything.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Good luck, we are all rooting for you at KP


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm so happy that you may have a great opportunity to knit and get paid for it! Long Island was my home for almost 50 years, and will be going back next week on vacation. I'll say a quick prayer that you get the job and be Happy!!!!!


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm so happy that you may have a great opportunity to knit and get paid for it! Long Island was my home for almost 50 years, and will be going back next week on vacation. I'll say a quick prayer that you get the job and be Happy!!!!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Best of luck to you. Jobs are so hard to come by that the more positive and upbeat you are, the better. Let us know.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Luck is sent your way and prayers that your Soul Mate is feeling better.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

You are in my prayers, God knows our needs!
blessings,
Ruth


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

My good luck wishes go your way!!!!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Good luck. I would love to work in a yarn shop.
Jan


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck.............


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

good luck sounds like the perfect job.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Luck!!!! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck tdiva, and don't forget the handwritten thank you note for the interview. That will stick out and place you way ahead of others.


----------



## Judith Murray (Jan 25, 2011)

Please, please let us all know what happened after you have talked to her. We are all waiting to hear how it went. God bless.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It is 5:07pm eastern time. How did it go???!???


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you got the job and your soul mate gets his "soul" back. God bless.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck to you. You go Girl.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Luck. That would be my dream job. To be able to work in a store full of wool and other crafts.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I so wish you all the luck in the world. I would so love to own a yarn shop. My husband would like that more than yarn all over the house.
HA HA, then I will never be at home. I would have someone to run the shop. I just want a seat in the place and to be able to put my feet up when I want to.


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like a fun job and awesome opportunity! You look like the perfect candidate for the job (according to your picture). Good luck!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry it hasn't worked out for you, yet. It still could. I really like the suggestions others made to continue to learn different kinds of knitting. 

Perhaps, you could add to that advice....... study some of the videos on the net that teach a knitter how to TEACH. Maybe you can work on an introduction to knitting class that would bring new customers into the shop.

Maybe you can work on something specific, like sock knitting, and learn to teach it. Do you have some friends or neighbors who would be willing to serve as a practice class for you? They would learn.......you would learn....... the knit shop would benefit....... 

I think something like this would put you front and center to be hired.

The very best of luck to you! 
Virginia


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

My Good Luck wishes are there for you? Go Get'um girl.


----------



## catinthehat (May 7, 2011)

just another curve in the road just make sure u go with the cuver it will straighten out. stay strong.


----------



## catinthehat (May 7, 2011)

just another curve in the road just make sure u go with the cuver it will straighten out. stay strong.


----------



## robyn (Mar 13, 2011)

Life gives us bends in the road,but its your gut feeling that makes you take the right one.Good luck to you on your venture and to your soul mate too.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

tamays said:


> Good LUCK Tdiva!!! If there are knitting deities we offer them libations to bring you the luck you seek.
> 
> Here's an interesting aside, as we live in a world of patron saints and many forms of deities I thought it would be fun to see if there were such a saint and or deity for knitting. This led me to the following website. Please be warned that this web link made me blow coffee out my nose with laughter so if you do visit this website please keep all beverages at a safe distance. It is from the tongue in cheek wiki website Uncyclopedia, and opens with this quote... Knitting needles don't kill people, old ladies do! ~ Oscar Wilde on Knitting
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link--it was wonderful!!

:lol:


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

tamays said:


> Good LUCK Tdiva!!! If there are knitting deities we offer them libations to bring you the luck you seek.
> 
> Here's an interesting aside, as we live in a world of patron saints and many forms of deities I thought it would be fun to see if there were such a saint and or deity for knitting. This led me to the following website. Please be warned that this web link made me blow coffee out my nose with laughter so if you do visit this website please keep all beverages at a safe distance. It is from the tongue in cheek wiki website Uncyclopedia, and opens with this quote... Knitting needles don't kill people, old ladies do! ~ Oscar Wilde on Knitting
> 
> ...


Tom, I loved the site! Thanks for posting the link, I copied it and sent it on to a few selected friends who don't visit here. And I will remember the goddess of Knitting, and those nekkids! Brought several big grins to my face!! TY! :thumbup:


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

fingers, toes and eyes crossed that you will have the luck you are looking for! Sounds like it would be a fun job!


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

good luck. if that doesn't work out ,try selling some knitted goods on Etsy.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

wishing you good luck beth xx


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Best of Luck!!! I'm sure you will get the job.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Miss Nick said:


> What "call her" can you not BE there at 1:05 p.m. Good luck and God bless you. I sincerely hope this will be an opportunity for you to use your knitting talent. I'll be thinking of you and KP has your back!
> 
> Hugs,
> Sandy


Sandy is right. Being there at 1:05 would speak to your extra eagerness to get the job.

Mary


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


Can we discuss why you think going back to school is not an option?


----------



## Reneebusch (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck! Let us know how it went. Be thinking of you.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

My aunt always says when one door closes another one opens. Wish you all the best honey, Good Luck. God Bless, I sure we all will be praying for you. Hugs Dmarie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Send an update post so we all know. Good luck!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

HI, 
Now I have read all the 12 pages - this is an incredible community!!! Sorry that job did not work out...

Yes, send a TY note - most people don't, so it definitely increases memorabiltiy ( think that's a word...) Owner might know someone else looking for a person like you. 

Also, if knitting is what is calling you, there are alternate routes: a community center/adult learning center/ church group might need a teacher - create a brief class description and make an appointment to talk to the class organizers - Fall is around the corner.

Post notices offering your skills to custom knit for a busy professional. LI is close enough to NYC that there should be some people around who want custom pieces but don't have the time themselves. Tell people you know who lawyers, doctors, teachers, professors, accountants etc that you offer this service -guys too want handmades, don't forget, or might want a special handmade item as a gift.

Don't know if I should suggest teaching for chain stores or warn you against them - I briefly worked for one big name- thought they wanted way too many free hours for the small, slow wages, and they cancelled classes after I arrived to teach saying that the number of people who showed up were not enough to justify the class.... If you go that route, go with open eyes.


----------



## Nanna J (May 16, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


I had a similar opportunity way back in 1975. A transplanted Aussie teacher with 2 young children in a university town, I needed to meet people. Having the good fortune to have a work permit, I applied for a job when a Chicago based yarn store was opening one locally. I was successful because of my knitting, and soon worked my way up to being manager. The experience gained helped me acquire a great job when we returned home, requiring both teaching and administrative skills . So, Tdiva, don't give up; the person who beat you to this position might face changing circumstances soon, or another similar situation might arise for you. Hang in there! Aged Care facilities are a good place to practice teaching crafts.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

sending all the good thoughts I can muster!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> sending all the good thoughts I can muster!


Thank You, I love Your dogs! I had Bassetts growing up, wonderful breed!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you get the job?


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

cindybar said:


> Did you get the job?


No, Cindybar,I am not experienced enough to trouble shoot, but i am knitting away and gaining more experience! Thanks, terri


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

As someone posted to you, the best for you will come.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

cindybar said:


> As someone posted to you, the best for you will come.


absolutely! I agree!


----------



## Terrie (Jul 19, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> 
> Opens at 1 P.M (New York time)
> 
> ...


Hi Tdiva,
So ... I know it's been some time since this post, but - did you get the job????
Terrie in N.C.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Terrie said:


> tdivafreak said:
> 
> 
> > I am at a cross roads in My life...Going back to school is NOT an option, my soul mate is going through a rough time.... i see a sign in My LYS.."Help Wanted... must be able to KNIT"
> ...


No , Miss terrie, i dont have the experience for what she is looking for, but i will continue to knit and , something bigger and better will come along!!!!

Thank You sooo much for checking up, ive been given the gift of time to allow wonderful things to happen!!

Terri!


----------



## Terrie (Jul 19, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> Terrie said:
> 
> 
> > tdivafreak said:
> ...


Well - darn it!! I'm so sorry, Terri. But what a GREAT attitude!! Something perfect will come along, I just KNOW IT!!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Terrie said:


> tdivafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Terrie said:
> ...


it will!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Naaah! Get there IN PERSON at 12:50! Offer to hold her bag while she unlocks! Have one of your smaller, more complicated projects casually over an arm [Oh, this OLD THING?] and maybe the latest project stuffed into your bag!
Pro-active thinking can sometimes get you where you want to be!
Prayers and good thoughts are going with you!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my bassets are well loved and extremely spoiled


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> my bassets are well loved and extremely spoiled


arent they all!!! They are beautiful !


----------



## petunia41 (Jan 27, 2011)

You go girl. Good Luck


----------

